# Madre espantosa?????



## Isabelavon

Amigos,

Como poderia dizer a expressão "madre espantosa" em português?

Obrigada!


----------



## Ambrosio

Mãe espantosa.


----------



## Isabelavon

Acredito que tenha uma tradução mais adequada....


----------



## okporip

Isabelavon said:


> Acredito que tenha uma tradução mais adequada....


 
Se puder oferecer algo mais sobre o significado e o uso da expressão em espanhol, talvez facilite a busca da tradução.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Isabelavon said:


> Amigos,
> 
> Como poderia dizer a expressão "madre espantosa" em português?
> 
> Obrigada!



Coloque alguma frase ou algum texto com essa expressão pra poder te ajudar melhor, porque a princípio a tradução mesmo é _mãe espantosa_.


----------



## Carfer

Sugeriria _'uma mãe de fugir' ou 'uma mãe feíssima'._
'_Espantoso_' é, habitualmente, um 'falso amigo'. Em espanhol '_espantoso_' é entendido mais para o lado daquilo que provoca o terror, a consternação ou que é muito feio e por isso a qualidade de algo _'espantoso_' costuma ser negativa, enquanto em português tendemos a pôr a tónica no assombro, na admiração, na grandeza, na maravilha, no portento, em qualidades predominantemente positivas, portanto.
Os termos português e espanhol são sinónimos, comportam os mesmos significados. A diferença está em que nós usamos o nosso predominantemente no sentido positivo e quem fala espanhol no negativo. Por isso digo que são 'falsos amigos', mesmo que tecnicamente talvez não devam ser assim considerados.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Sugeriria _'uma mãe de fugir' ou 'uma mãe feíssima'._
> '_Espantoso_' é, habitualmente, um 'falso amigo'. Em espanhol '_espantoso_' é entendido mais para o lado daquilo que provoca o terror, a consternação ou que é muito feio e por isso a qualidade de algo _'espantoso_' costuma ser negativa, enquanto em português tendemos a pôr a tónica no assombro, na admiração, na grandeza, na maravilha, no portento, em qualidades predominantemente positivas, portanto.
> Os termos português e espanhol são sinónimos, comportam os mesmos significados. A diferença está em que nós usamos o nosso predominantemente no sentido positivo e quem fala espanhol no negativo. Por isso digo que são 'falsos amigos', mesmo que tecnicamente talvez não devam ser assim considerados.



Concordo inteiramente. O que acho difícil é conceber um contexto em que faça sentido destacar os atributos físicos negativos de uma mãe.


----------



## vf2000

okporip said:


> Concordo inteiramente. O que acho difícil é conceber um contexto em que faça sentido destacar os atributos físicos negativos de uma mãe.


Oxente, Okporip, você não assiste a jogos de futebol???


----------



## okporip

vf2000 said:


> Oxente, Okporip, você não assiste a jogos de futebol???



Você quer dizer que um torcedor poderia chamar o árbitro de "filho de uma mãe espantosa"? Acho difícil...


----------



## argentinodebsas

Hay que ver el contexto, pero ¿Quién dijo que se está haciendo referencia a los atributos físicos de la madre en cuestión? Yo entiendo que se trata de una mala madre.


----------



## olivinha

okporip said:


> O que acho difícil é conceber um contexto em que faça sentido destacar os atributos físicos negativos de uma mãe.


O contexto pode ser o de uma mulher que como mãe tenha fracassado.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

okporip said:


> Concordo inteiramente. O que acho difícil é conceber um contexto em que faça sentido destacar os atributos físicos negativos de uma mãe.


 
Sorte a sua


----------



## Carfer

olivinha said:


> O contexto pode ser o de uma mulher que como mãe tenha fracassado.


 
Perfeitamente.



argentinodebsas said:


> Hay que ver el contexto, pero ¿Quién dijo que se está haciendo referencia a los atributos físicos de la madre en cuestión? Yo entiendo que se trata de una mala madre.


 
Também, mas o termo cobre ambas as possibilidades, ou não? Por isso sugeri _'mãe de fugir' (_ou_ 'mãe horrenda' _ou _'mãe horrorosa', _que em português não se referem apenas aos atributos físicos) a par com _'mãe feíssima'_ se se pretender sublinhar o aspecto físico (se bem que em português '_feio_' também se possa reportar a atributos morais)_._


----------

